# Sweeping pricing



## G.McNeill&Son

We have been getting a ton of calls for sweeping. I'm not to sure how the pricing works. Is there a sq/ft to use or T&M. Its all pretty new to me. We are out of the South Shore MA. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## buckwheat_la

first order of buisness, what equipment do you have? or what equipment do you think you are going to use for this?


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

I'm saying the attachment for the Bobcat's and Power Brooms. I'm trying to figure if it's going to be worth it for us. I want to keep my clients happy but I'm not really interested in going into sweeping unless the money is good. I appreciate your help


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The hard part about pricing sweeping is it can take a varied amount of time depending on how bad the site is.

I rent a pickup broom (broom that sweeps into the bucket) of the bobcat for the time I need. 

I charge 3X what I charge to plow.

I line up everyone that wants to be swept and do them back to back to back to keep my costs down. I do the sweeping at night if I can becasue there can be so much dust some times.


----------



## mullis56

Sounds like they want/need truck mounted sweeper. Tymco is a good brand, about $80K for 210 which is the entry level machine.


----------



## cmo18

MIDTOWNPC;1022847 said:


> The hard part about pricing sweeping is it can take a varied amount of time depending on how bad the site is.
> 
> I rent a pickup broom (broom that sweeps into the bucket) of the bobcat for the time I need.
> 
> I charge 3X what I charge to plow.
> 
> I line up everyone that wants to be swept and do them back to back to back to keep my costs down. I do the sweeping at night if I can becasue there can be so much dust some times.


I was just going to say, do it at night. Keep the rocks from hitting cars and the dust


----------



## hickslawns

I think you will be hard pressed to find anyone say


> the money is good


. The money is fair, the competition is generally not very educated on their incremental costs of doing business. i.e. They don't make any money, drive down the costs, and go out of business. We make fair profit margins, but are able to do so year round for the most part. I certainly would not say we found a "get rich quick business" when we started sweeping. We have steadily grown, and make consistent fair profits though. Getting into sweeping just to take some sand off your lots is probably not the best reason to spend $50-80k on a sweeper truck. Rent a broom, bid time and materials, or sub it out. Best thing I can tell you. The amount of sand on the lots makes it pretty difficult to give pricing info on the web. For what it is worth: If you decide to get into sweeping, remember the negatives with the positives. Basically they are: High cost of entry/24 hr phone calls if you already work days/employees in day and night/more equipment to maintain/ and finally another service sector quickly cut in a slow economy. Not trying to discourage, just some things to think about. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## turbo5560

where do you pick up these accounts at? and how much do you make per lot?


----------

